# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  помочь мне найти советский фильм, пожалуйста

## hapolapo

Здравствуйте,  ::  
В 1988 году югослав телевидение показала советский фильм. 
Фильм о Дедушки и внуку в деревне, они уехали купить ветви дерева груши. они шли пару дней, купили ветви редкий груши, вернули пешком, идет дождь и некоторые автомобиль на дороге чуть не упал и дедушка спасил автомобиль с ветви дерева груши под колесами. Он спасил жизнь но остался без редкий груши и вернул с внуком в деревне. 
пожалуйста, помочь мне, фильм 1960-1985.. :Confused:  
спасиба!

----------


## Alex80

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Saplings https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...D1%8C%D0%BC%29  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf2xrJ1s0qw

----------


## RedFox

Alex, как вам удалось?  ::

----------


## Alex80

Да вообще то гугл на "советский фильм дедушка внук груши" сразу же даёт ответ.  ::

----------


## Полуношник

Я сразу подумал, что фильм грузинский. Только думал, что это короткометражка. Девяносто минут про поездку из деревни в город и обратно - это ж почти реалити-шоу!

----------


## RedFox

> Да вообще то гугл на "советский фильм дедушка внук груши" сразу же даёт ответ.

 Я сначала попробовал найти на Кинопоиске, потом просто в гугле. Но видимо как-то не так искал.

----------


## Alex80

> Я сразу подумал, что фильм грузинский. Только думал, что это короткометражка. Девяносто минут про поездку из деревни в город и обратно - это ж почти реалити-шоу!

 Да нет конечно же. Фильм насыщен событиями.
Вот, даже есть в тематику форума - ровно на 30:00 по ссылке на ютуб, что я дал - виртуозно спаивают англоговорящих трезвенников.  ::

----------


## hapolapo

спасиба!  
вы, ребята являются лучшими. я прошу прощения, не пытаться гоогле па рускии.. english gave me no answers.  ::  
Im from Croatia, we did learn some russian in school. I know russian words but i would probably not use them correctly  ::  
Hvala lijepa braćo slaveni.  
пока

----------

